# Biggest Yard in US



## VentureForth (Jan 7, 2008)

Who owns the largest functional railyard in the US? Where is it?

I saw one on satellite images in Chattanooga that seems REAL big for the size city it serves. There've gotta be bigger ones...


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2008)

Well the largest functional passenger rail yard is Amtrak's Sunnyside yard in Queens, NY.

Not sure about the largest freight yard.


----------



## MrFSS (Jan 7, 2008)

Here is a large yard in Louisville, KY I flew over a couple of years ago.


----------



## nr272 (Feb 19, 2008)

According to google, the largest yard (in the world) is located in North Platte, NE.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/297409584/


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 20, 2008)

Okay, not the biggest in the world or the USA, but out here in the west the biggest yard is Roseville, hands down, followed by Colton.


----------



## RailFanLNK (Feb 20, 2008)

Bailey Yards in North Platte NEBRASKA is the biggest railyard in the WORLD!!!! I went through there last year with Brenda and her two girls and we had to stop and "look" at it. Her girls were in the backseat probably rolling their teenage eyes! :lol: North Platte is where I was born (but not raised) and my family always said (when I was only 2 years old) I would be saying, "choo, choo" when a train couldn't even be heard...lo and behold about 10 minutes later a train would go by our house. Funny how the train thing came out in force at the age of 42!

Al


----------



## AlanB (Feb 20, 2008)

rail rookie said:


> North Platte is where I was born (but not raised) and my family always said (when I was only 2 years old) I would be saying, "choo, choo" when a train couldn't even be heard...lo and behold about 10 minutes later a train would go by our house. Funny how the train thing came out in force at the age of 42!


Boy Al, it sounds like you ripped a page right out of my families book. When I was 11, my family took a 5 week cross country trip via car. Amongst other things, we drove from Sault Ste. Marie west on the Trans Canadian Highway to Vancouver. This highway parallels one of the Canadian RR's major lines for much of that distance.

My then 2-year-old brother learned his first two words on that trip, Cow and Train. And much like you, he'd be sitting in his carseat and would start yelling train, train! The rest of us were looking around and saying, where? Sure enough, 5 to 10 minutes later, here would come a train into sight. We never did figure out how he was seeing things that we weren't. About the only thing we could think of was the added hight of the carseat.


----------



## had8ley (Feb 21, 2008)

WhoozOn1st999 said:


> Okay, not the biggest in the world or the USA, but out here in the west the biggest yard is Roseville, hands down, followed by Colton.


Roseville, an ex-SP yard, is also where they found the unexploded bombs some years ago.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Feb 21, 2008)

had8ley said:


> WhoozOn1st999 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, not the biggest in the world or the USA, but out here in the west the biggest yard is Roseville, hands down, followed by Colton.
> ...


Don't know about any unexploded bombs, but I've heard tell that somewhere in the mysterious labyrinth that is the Roseville yard sits a lost boxcar packed to the roof with an unclaimed load of fezzes. Many are the men who have tried, and failed, to find this ghostly shipment, a bounty that would inspire glory in the heart of every Shriner. Aye, but the toll of souls who have sought in vain this unearthly treasure is beyond our mortal ken.


----------



## Crescent ATN & TCL (Mar 5, 2008)

AlanB said:


> rail rookie said:
> 
> 
> > North Platte is where I was born (but not raised) and my family always said (when I was only 2 years old) I would be saying, "choo, choo" when a train couldn't even be heard...lo and behold about 10 minutes later a train would go by our house. Funny how the train thing came out in force at the age of 42!
> ...


Sounds like when I help out at the stations in Anniston and Tuscaloosa. I'll hear the train from a distance and start trying to get passengers in the right boarding locations. About half of them will give me a crazy look like "How come he thinks its coming all of a sudden" and then they'll hear it a little later and it will come rolling around the corner and they start scrambling to get to the right spots.


----------

